# feb 10th milwaukee



## Tony14 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hope to see some of you guys there! for info go to www.mrbottles.com


----------



## idigjars (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Tony, did a quick mapquest.  Your show is 3.5 hours from me.  It's a possibility.  On the link it lists the show date/time location info.  Could you get me some info on dealer table prices and em it to me?   Thanks       Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 16, 2008)

ill work on that for ya paul =] hope to see you there!


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey paul heres the reply i got from the mrbottles forum

 hope to see you at the show!!!











[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Posted - 16 Jan 2008 :  22:52:41[/font]  







 





 [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Hey Tony,
 The show contact is David Kapsos. For information email at bottleshow@charter.net. I think it would be cool if the collector mentions that he heard it from you or from mrbottles.[/font]
 [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"][/font] 
 [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"][/font]


----------



## huffysback (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, 
 Took a look at a Map and I think my Husband and I are gonna try and make it down for that also. It will really depend on the road conditions, you know how it can be around here in Feb.

 This will be our first bottle show, so we are really looking forward to it!

 Debbie


----------



## idigjars (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you Tony, I will mention in the email where I got the info.  Thanks again.  Hope to see you there.    Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey debbie, hopefully you can make it! last years show was the first show i ever made it too and i had a blast.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 28, 2008)

Tony, my wife informed me we are watching 2 Grandkids that weekend and they have plans so we have to accomodate them.  Otherwise we would all come.  Maybe next year we can make it.  Good luck finding things for your collection.       Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks paul. too bad. Hopefully next year =]


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Feb 6, 2008)

YES  this is the most popular show in the upper midwest  and usually the biggest  show  right off interstate 94 in waukesha wi   see you there tony


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 10, 2008)

Got me some good ones today[]. Ill get some pics up tommarrow


----------

